# Jay Brewer from Prehistoric Pets will be attending Hamm Reptile Expo in March 2011



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

We are happy to annouce that Jay Brewer will be coming to the UK for the first time in March.

He wants to visit our shop "The Reptile Room" where he will be signing posters and chatting to anyone thats wants to talk retics, snake breeding, or prehistoric pets USA. Plus some sightseeing.

He will then be travelling to the hamm show with us, where he will be displaying some of his great retics.


This would be a great chance to meet him in person. 

If anyone is interested in meeting him, give us a pm, and we will confirm dates etc.






























all the best

Mark & Dean


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Interesting stuff. I follow Jay on Facebook and he has some amazing pythons. 
Noticed Barry in one of your photos, haven't seen him for years, though he moved abroad?


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

yep, think Barry emigrated to Australia last year.


Mark


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

That's what thought. Cheers. Looks like your going to have a week full if fun.


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Look one hand !


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

TheReptileRoom said:


> Look one hand !
> 
> image


 So can you please reply to my pm


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

TheReptileRoom said:


> Look one hand !
> 
> image


Why do you not respond to my messages??


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

i have replied to your pm. Unfortunately due to running a busy business, on exceptions it might take me 24 hours to answer pms. 

I have not mastered cloning myself.

all the best

mark


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Busy busy busy!


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

*Jay brewer is frilled to be coming to the UK in March*


----------

